# Al Ain Accommodation/Children allowance/furniture allowance



## pharmacyguy (Jul 29, 2008)

Dear All,

Please remember this offer is for Al Ain, not for Dubai or Abu Dhabi

I'm seriously considering a teaching offer- Associate Prof (teach in a professional program not ESL etc.). I'm offered AED 55,000 per annum for the accommodation and AED 20,000 for children (2) education allowance along with another AED 30,000 as furniture allowance.

I'm an american of ASIAN origin (Here is the catch!!! : )lol) and have my UG and masters education from my native country and PhD from an non-English speaking western european country with 10 years of teaching and research experience in the US.

So my questions to you all:

What do you think of this offer? 

Can I be able to find a small-sized (3 BD) old villa in Al Ain?

Do any of you have any friends etc who lives in Al Ain and can provide some details about living there?

Regardless, any help will be certainly appreciated!!

I thank you all for your great help!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

we met on another forum and the answer is still no, sadly


----------



## pharmacyguy (Jul 29, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> we met on another forum and the answer is still no, sadly


Thank you again!

I don't know yet for sure either!!!


----------



## MJThompson (Jul 29, 2008)

pharmacyguy said:


> I don't know yet for sure either!!!


Sorry, 55k isn't going to rent you much, so it must be supplemented by your salary. I would guess another 100k per annum as a minimum. 

All or half would likely need to be paid upfront as well.


----------

